# Windows Authentication zum Deployen auf IIS 7



## Thomas D (19. März 2009)

Möchte aus einem Visual Studio 2008 Projekt etwas deployen, bekomme dort aber den Hinweis *"... you must install the following IIS components: Windows Authentication"*. Blöderweise verwende ich ein deutsches Windows Vista, womit mir nicht ganz klar ist, was er damit meint. Habe unter "Windows-Funktionen ein- oder ausschalten" bereits alle IIS-Features hinzugefügt mit dem Resultat, dass die Fehlermeldung weiterhin bestehen bleibt. Wo finde ich nun diese _Windows Authentication_ bzw. wo kann ich diese unter Vista aktivieren?


----------



## Thomas D (20. März 2009)

Habe mir das ganze jetzt mal auf einem anderen Vista-Laptop angeschaut und offensichtlich ist diese Windows Authentifizierung nur unter Vista Ultimate vorhanden. Zumindest findet sich dieser Eintrag unter WWW-Dienste/Sicherheit/Windows-Authentifizierung und unter Vista Home eben nicht. Kennt vielleicht sonst noch jemand eine Möglichkeit, trotzalledem unter Visual Studio 2008 auf Vista Home auf IIS zu deployen? ...


----------

